# Anime/manga Character Mural Showdown!



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 26, 2012)

I am painting a mural for a friends anime/manga store and I am doing a theme of VS! One wave of characters facing off another wave. 

What protagonist vs antagonist pairings would you like to see? This can be any anime/manga combo any character/creature. Videogame themed anime counts!


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

Ape the cover to Marvel V Capcom 

Great success.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 26, 2012)

Marvel Vs. Capcom 1.


----------



## Thaily (Nov 26, 2012)

Catbus.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

Crazybus?


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 26, 2012)

Magic School Bus?


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

Magic Mike?


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 26, 2012)

Just a note im looking for anime/manga characters, and who youd like to see them fight. Just asking for help in case theres an anime combo or manga combo I haven't read or seen (of which theres many) the mural commision is specifiacally anime/manga , i COULD swing some marvel/capcom but lets think outside the box here


----------



## Thaily (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to see catbus fighting a cabbit.


----------



## epslion (Nov 26, 2012)

video game 'blaze blue, guilty gear, mvc1(strider of course) anime(Naruto, M.A.R, nabari no ou (specifically the chareceter yoite), and chrono crusade


----------



## Taralack (Nov 26, 2012)

Methinks you're in the wrong part of the forums. 

Oh don't get me wrong, I'm pretty sure you posted in the right section, it's just that the regulars here don't take too kindly to this sort of topic.


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 27, 2012)

I just must be in the wrong forum in general. Nobody seems to take kindly to any topic ive posted so far


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 27, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Methinks you're in the wrong part of the forums.
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong, I'm pretty sure you posted in the right section, it's just that the regulars here don't take too kindly to this sort of topic.



I dunno if it's about that honestly. There are people into anime here, but I think the mural may feel boring or uninspiring to give good feedback. I don't mean it to be mean, but it's probably kind of those "Done to death" situations vs "Oh eww anime"


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 27, 2012)

Boring or No its still a job im being paid to do. If they WERE concerned about "done to death" wtf is with the "marvel vs capcom" malarkey? THATS more over done than any anime tidal wave.I just thought people may like to offer constructive suggestions for something different. Though as far as I've seen This isnt the place for fun ideas. Ill just do it by myself If people think theres a cooler idea they should give it not just shoot me down -_- The point is moot tho. I ask the staff to close the thread cus this is  obviously not going to be a place for fun and constructive thoughts.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 27, 2012)

Devout Catalyst said:


> Boring or No its still a job im being paid to do. If they WERE concerned about "done to death" wtf is with the "marvel vs capcom" malarkey? THATS more over done than any anime tidal wave.I just thought people may like to offer constructive suggestions for something different. Though as far as I've seen This isnt the place for fun ideas. Ill just do it by myself If people think theres a cooler idea they should give it not just shoot me down -_- The point is moot tho. I ask the staff to close the thread cus this is  obviously not going to be a place for fun and constructive thoughts.



No need to cry about it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 27, 2012)

I didn't close it because I felt appropriate not to fly off the handle from one person's reasoning and offered a different perspective. 

Marvel vs Capcom is a game, least the fun in it isn't just looking at an illustration, but actually playing the game. 

Someone gave you a Cabbit vs Catcubus, why not do it? Seems funny and different than the obvious. In addition you just insulted someone who gave you an idea. They're not fun and constructive? That's pretty shallow of you.


----------

